# SkyscraperCity XL - Daily one on one



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

Já viram este novo divertimento do Forum?? Consiste numa poll (votação) em que se coloca frente a frente figuras (arquitectos...), obras artísticas (estádios, arranha-céus, estátuas, pontes...) e outros. Acho que poll nunca fecha por isso podem votar quando vos apetecer. Para aceder à página clicam no banner que está situado no topo da página, vão a daily e clicam em daily one on one.


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

Hoje: Burj Dubai vs. Burj Khalifa

Eu votei no Burj Dubai


----------



## rcalmeida (Jun 23, 2009)

também votei Burj Dubai


----------



## RPMT22 (Jun 6, 2009)

Votei no Burj Khalifa !


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

O Burj Khalifa está a ficar para trás... haha


----------



## Barragon (Dec 26, 2004)

esse nome é mau


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

January 23, 2010 

Natural Verticality
Bryce Canyon • Utah • USA

vs.

Urban Verticality
Hong Kong • China


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

eu votei no Urban Verticality


----------



## marciomaco (Jan 17, 2009)

Urban kay:


----------



## Wolf2009 (Jun 23, 2008)

marciomaco said:


> Urban kay:


Para mim são os dois, mas votei no urban.


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

January 24, 2010

Modernism

VS.

Post Modernism

Eu votei no Modernism


----------



## RPMT22 (Jun 6, 2009)

Votem:

San Francisco Cable Cars
vs. 
Lisbon Eléctricos

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20100213


----------



## Lampiao2000 (Feb 18, 2008)

Boa.


----------



## Privattee (Sep 25, 2010)

Onde você vê isso? 0.0
__________________


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone

Fdx, que mariquice é esta de hoje? :lol::lol:


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

as unhacas.... estou farto de moças com a porcaria da manicure francesa... gosto da nova moda de cores berrantes.


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

Lino said:


> as unhacas.... estou farto de moças com a porcaria da manicure francesa... *gosto da nova moda de cores berrantes.*


uke:

Eu não e não é só nas unhas, na roupa é a mesma coisa. Lojas de moda como a "Natura" e aquela "Desigual"... até me "lembra" (entre aspas, porque não vivi nessa década :lol a década de 60, com aqueles hippies e as suas múltiplas cores... pareciam autênticos pavões :lol:
Gosto de cores discretas, como castanho, preto ou até branco. Aliás, o ser discreto é algo que aprecio muito :yes:


----------

